# Batman Vs Superman - just booked tickets



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

So it's out on Friday and man I'm excited, anyone else going opening night?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Can't decide if it's something I want to watch, the trailer is good though


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Me and my son are gonna see it Saturday


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am so tempted to see it but will the concept actually work? it's never been done before so will be interesting to see how the reviews go.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I am so tempted to see it but will the concept actually work? it's never been done before so will be interesting to see how the reviews go.
> 
> View attachment 45932


*It Has.*.. lots of these are live action versions of the comics that in turn have been done in animated movies.

Batman V Superman is a particular favourite of mine But the live action deviates due to the comics having had the whole build up of superman becoming americas peace keeper and shutting down the other super hero's particularly notable is how superman shut down Green Arrow and arrow wanting a piece of Superman as payback.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Trailer break down...*​


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Never realised it was on YouTube James, the animated dc films are definitely worth a watch and hopefully they are an indicator to the current direction of these and future films.
One of my other favourites is the flash point paradox which I think could be DC''s version of civil war.
Either way I'm like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes Flash Point Paradox is another good one....

Does seam that now the Whole Superhero and Darker sides and stories are gathering momentum that more is being drawn upon the whole history of comic book characters.

Only possible by box office revenue.

The Building story from the Marvel movies to pull The Avengers Of which Spiderman has been an Avenger in the comics and the Thor's own stories and the Guardians of the Galaxy which will all collide with the Huge War with Thanos and the Infinity Gauntlet.

The X-men Drawing more deeply on there huge past and getting Apocalypse in i so want Mr Sinister to come into it...


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

taken my 13yo daughter to see it next week. looks better than i thought it was going to when I first heard about this


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

is it just me i dont get it, superman is well super where as batman is just joe blogs in a kinky outfit ? hows that a fair fight


----------



## vulf1986 (Jan 17, 2016)

Your forgetting batman's technology and kryptonite....


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

justina3 said:


> is it just me i dont get it, superman is well super where as batman is just joe blogs in a kinky outfit ? hows that a fair fight


Agreed and also I thought they were "on the same side" so how come they are now enemies?

I'm clearly getting to old :lol::lol:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

vulf1986 said:


> Your forgetting batman's technology and kryptonite....


what good is a belt full of tricks against a man who can catch bullets in mouth and full to the moon

kryptonite is just cheating :wave:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

justina3 said:


> what good is a belt full of tricks against a man who can catch bullets in mouth and full to the moon
> 
> kryptonite is just cheating :wave:


Watch the links james_death put up. 
In a straight fight superman wins hands down. However, superman doesn't want to kill batman. And don't forget that batman is the greatest tactician of them all.
Remember that brains beats braun any day of the week.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Luke M said:


> Watch the links james_death put up.
> In a straight fight superman wins hands down. However, superman doesn't want to kill batman. And don't forget that batman is the greatest tactician of them all.
> Remember that brains beats braun any day of the week.


I agree mate, but do brains beat SUPERBRAUN?

Can't wait to see it myself. As Ben said above, I don't quite understand how they are now against each other, but I suppose that's now part of the intrigue.

Cooks


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm still out there with this, I will wait for some real life reviews from you guys. I just hope it's not too dark tho. 

Gonz.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

There is tons of history in both Marvel and DC universe's.

As you can even see in the trailer they end up teaming up.

At this point batman and superman don't even know one another having never met.

However its likely Batman knows Supermans identity he is the greatest detective the world has ever known.

Yes Superman has super speed and strength and could kill Batman in an Instant.

However He was reluctant to break even zod's neck to win as he does not want to kill however batman will do whatever is needed to win.

Wonder Woman is even in this one getting the characters built up ready for the justice league movie so they have to start bringing in more of the justice league characters...

We have already seen Green Lantern but the core of the Justice league are batman superman and wonder woman as it were the founder members we will get Aquaman the flash and most likely martian manhunter and possibly Black Canary before they extend to the wider members... Batman hold a kill list for all justice league members as well as all other super's including himself should they ever turn against humanity.... but i digress.

All the super movies of the last 5/6 years are all building to some big crossovers and huge conflicts.

The American comic scene was dropping off many many years back until a lot of brits mostly from 2000AD of Judge Dread fame went over and started doing reboots and much more grittier stories with established characters and new such as Watchmen etc... this totally revitalised the whole comic book scene stateside.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

All the reviews coming out are shocking! Apparently its a fail. Seems to be a lot of crap in it from what they are saying that doesnt flow well.

Need a real world review from whoever watches it on opening night.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Heard that too Rayaan. I'm fact one of the guys I work with said it had been called the Yawn of Justice. 

I'm not going to pay any heed to those, so I'll make my own mind up when I see it at the weekend. Hopefully I'll be able to get tickets for it. 

I'll keep you posted. 

Cooks


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll put up a review tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I imagine it will be a mixed review bag as some fans will love it for references non fans don't get and also panned by same fans for faults...:lol:

The Star Trek reboot worked simply as an action movie but those that grew up with it got every character every little nuisance reference to the original series ships characters etc....

Heck even getting Pike into the wheel chair in the second movie, when he was in a chair in the original and the fact was the original star trek pilot when Majel Barrette of nurse chapel fame was in fact the first officer.

Then she gets mentioned in the new movies... i love little touches like that... and I'm sure most people went he's going to die when the red shirted security team went on the away mission....:lol:

But thats Star Trek... no matter what folk say people feel differently about different things and why we get so much diversity..... No matter how many reviews we read we still try detailing products for ourselves for instance.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm going to see this on Friday too. IMAX 3D. Can't wait. Me and my mate are going to the late night 11:40pm screening. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

No Spoilers
Right then,
If I review this as a comparison to the The Dark Knight Returns then very simply I prefer the source material.
If I review it as a normal guy here goes.
Firstly I want to say I liked it. The film has spectacle and I get to see Superman do things that in the past were not feasible to film (think that shot of that bullet hitting superman's eye in superman returns)
I enjoyed batman/Bruce Wayne and I really want to see more of him doing things that are more like the comics.
The film did feel long which I feel that a long film should keep you invested. 
The bits that did annoy me will sound picky. The main thing was this annoying musical cue. It was so intrusive, everytime a hero pops on screen and in comes the overloud guitar noise. Other than that I felt the story was a bit disjointed as at times I was thinking I wish they'd get back to "X".
All this being said my wife who knows nothing of the source material and doesn't really have a grasp of who someone like lex luthor is said as we left. I liked it, superman is good, batman is good, didn't know wonder woman was in it is she getting a film? Jesse eisenbergs an evil little so and so.

I'm gonna ferment on this one for a day and may revise my review tomorrow.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Saw it this afternoon with Mrs Cooks and Cookie Youngster. 

I have to admit I really really enjoyed it, my son loved it too. I genuinely didn't see the time going in. 

I won't say anything about individual scenes as I don't want to spoil. All I will say is the poor reviews don't really appear to be justified. 

Cookerman


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Me and the wife watched it yesterday in all honesty it was a good film,but for as long as it was it felt rushed,just one example how they tried to incorporate the other members that will be coming up in the Justice League film didn't make any sense and I personally feel that had they giving that part more thought the film would have got a 10 out of 10 but I can only give the film a firm 7 out of 10. Ben Affleck was the star of The Show his version of Batman was top draw :thumb: and they need to do a stand-alone Batman flick ASAP, So to sum thing's up Batman vs Superman as much as it's not perfect it is still a worthy watch,Roll on Marvel's Civil War.SJ.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I went to see it last night and have to say, the story line was disappointing. It just didn't make any sense at times. Will explain when I have more time. The action was goodm but it did come in very late in to the movie. The movie did seem very long, especially the first half where I didn't feel there was much going on. All in all, it was an OK movie, but the story line really let it down for me.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ravinder said:


> I went to see it last night and have to say, the story line was disappointing. It just didn't make any sense at times. Will explain when I have more time. The action was goodm but it did come in very late in to the movie. The movie did seem very long, especially the first half where I didn't feel there was much going on. All in all, it was an OK movie, but the story line really let it down for me.


Least I'm not the only one disappointed!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback folks... Luke M... Love your good lady wife comments... good to here from someone with no pre conceptions.

As to spoilers they never bother me i can know the exact ending of a movie but still enjoy them.

To think 15 years ago Superhero movies were a niche and now there very mainstream... How times change.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Just back from watching it it was a good film but as some have said took a while to get going and seemed very disjointed at times and the main action scenes were very late in the movies


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Really need to see this !!


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Saw this yesterday too and thought it was ok. Not on a par with the recent Marvel efforts but still a decent job. The main issue is it has tried to achieve what Marvel have done over several films in terms of establishing a range of new characters and themes, and it is clear there was a lot more cut out in the final edit which means there are a few holes in the narrative.

Ben Affleck turns in a very credible performance and hopefully this bodes well for the movies to follow. 

It's a solid 7 out of 10 for me.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

james_death said:


> To think 15 years ago Superhero movies were a niche and now there very mainstream... How times change.


They are very much the flavour of the month, and in this I think is warner brothers problem. It feels like they know they should be well on their way to a justice league film but since they've taken an age to get going they've decided to just jump straight in to this without doing the proper run up like marvel did with the avengers.
With the ideas they have in this film I'd have much rather enjoyed another stand alone superman film where he struggles with his place in the world and if he can effectively be a hero or he prioritises the ones he loves. There is a fleeting scene in the film where he's stood in the centre of a chaotic situation with a look of complete hopelessness and despair.
Batman was awesome enough to have a film showing why he's now so overly violent and as Alfred says cruel.
I think warner brothers have tried to rush this out incase the superhero bubble bursts and that's a shame.


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

Seen this ok film but not enough back story on any of the heroes won't say too much as don't want to spoil it but an OK film 7.5 - 10


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Saw it last night and absolutely loved it.

I get the references for lots of the little bits in it so I want to watch it again.

Loved the opening sequence and the part where it all goes mental at the end.

Possibly a bit slow to get going and not much back story about Lex but they are playing cacth up with Marvel so I forgive them.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bit wary to go see this. If it is anything like the recent Superman movie it will be all action and no depth, just mindless violence which I didn't like.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Watched it last night, quite enjoyed it but it was very disjointed and the ending was a bit too far fetched for me (not that a flying bloke in a lycra bodysuit isn't pushing it already )).


----------

